# Baby Bears



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I just went and picked up my trail cam this morning. I got an interesting photo that I thought I'd share. My camera timer is set to go off every minute, but this is the only shot I got of these little guys. My wife would say they are "cute" or "precious" although I doubt that type of language is acceptable on this site. 

The rest of my pics showed a variety of small bulls and bucks, but nothing of any significance. I can't wait to get it set up in a different location. Trail cams are so cool.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is cool Mark. 2 more we'll have to keep our eye out for when we are up there wandering about.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, we'll definitely need to keep an eye out. Nothing's worse than an aerial attack of fuzz and fury.


----------

